# Does this sound like I have an acceptable lawyer to file for divorce with?



## SadDays (Aug 15, 2012)

My username is "SadDays" but my sad days are over! I'm ready to move on. I'm gone.

I would like to file today or tomorrow if possible- I know it depends on when I give the lawyer my retainer.

They have no bad reviews but to be honest I never found any reviews for any online... They are the only lawyer I actually met with, I had called another one months prior. They both cost about the same and I feel the same way about both.

I'm just not sure what to look for for my specific situation.

Their retainer fee is $2,000 and it is POSSIBLE it could be less in the end, depending on if my husband makes things difficult which I doubt he will.

We have only been married a year, no kids, NO joint accounts, not on eachother's insurance and only own a house and the mortgage is the only thing in both our names. We are both in agreement to sell it.

We are not talking and do not want to talk at all. This lawyer said that by filing a complaint against him it is a process in which we are not talking and there may be very minimal reason to have any contact. And the only time we would see eachother is at the very end in court for a very short time, if he chooses to go.

To me I think that all sounds fine, I really want to get this going. This is NOT a quick decision and has been in the making for most of our marriage.

Should I just go ahead and give them my retainer and get this process going? I'm ready, I don't know if I really need to shop around. 

Thank you for any information.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Any assets or children involved?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

from what i understand, it's never less. they aren't in the business of giving you back money.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

It all depends on the number of forms required and the amount of time your ex truly spends in fighting back (or his attorney). My final fees were roughly 3 X by retainer due to the constant back and forth but assets/kids were core to our disagreements. Lawyers just collected their $$


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Since this is not a complicated divorce, that should be fine. If you can get out with only spending $2K or less, consider yourself lucky. Actually that sounds doable. It could even be less, if you and your husband were on speaking terms and a lawyer was not involved.


----------

